# winter rims



## traderj (Jul 27, 2010)

What happens if I put winter rims on my 09 sentra without the tpms system hooked up? Is it just a dash light or what.

Thanks!

J


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, your tpms light will come on.


----------

